# New birdie - Meet Squirtle



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

It has taken a couple of years - but I finally have a new friend that hangs with me. Meet Squirtles. :-D

He's 10 weeks old. And I have never come across such a small bird with such a big attitude and huge personality LOL


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Better picture


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Squirtles is SO cute!!

He does, indeed, look like quite a little character. :laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What an absolutely adorable little bird! Congratulations, he's so precious


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks 

I think he was a bat in a former life LOL


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's such fun to hang upside down!*


----------

